# Server auf Viren scannen



## kangoo (21. Juli 2009)

hallo,

vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. ich vermute, dass von meinem ispconfig 2 server spam raus geht. wie kann ich den server scannen. wenn ich "clamscan" versuche bekomme ich immer die meldung, dass dieser befehl nicht erkannt wird. ispconfig läuft auf einem debian 4.0

danke
kangoo


----------



## Till (21. Juli 2009)

Der Clamav liegt nicht im Pfad, d.h. Du musst ihn mit vollem Pfad aufrufen:

/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/clamav/bin/clamscan


----------



## planet_fox (22. Juli 2009)

Du könntest auch einen Open Relay check machen, bzw rbl listen abfragen.
Was hast du so laufen an software auf dem server.Es kann auch sein das in einer php anwendung der spam endsteht, ich hatte dieses problem schon mal auf einem server mit roundcube mail.


----------



## planet_fox (22. Juli 2009)

Du könntest auch einen Open Relay check machen, bzw rbl listen abfragen.
Was hast du so laufen an software auf dem server.Es kann auch sein das in einer php anwendung der spam endsteht, ich hatte dieses problem schon mal auf einem server mit roundcube mail.

Wenn Postfix richtig wie in den howtos konfiguriert wurde ist liegt, denke ich nciht das es am mailserver liegt.


----------



## n1ckl3ss (24. Juli 2009)

also wir hatten das "problem" vor ein paar monaten, dass aufgrund eines zu schwachen Passworts für eines unser webs, das web gehackt wurde und ein pearl programm über das cgi-bin ausgeführt wurde.

Wir haben das Programm gleich eliminiert, wussten aber nicht wie es reinkam. Die Folge war, dass er neatürlich nochmal reinkam und den blödsinn wiederholte!

check mal in deinen Webs nach neuen Ordnern oder mit irgendwelchen Frauennamen bzw check deine cgi-bin ob da was ungewöhnliches drin findest!!

wir haben eine unserer IPs verbrannt, weil wir mit der Domain 280k an mails verschickt haben ;(

Schnelles handeln ist deshalb angesagt.

n1ckl3ss


----------

